# هل كان المسيح يعلم انه سيصلب



## مصراوى اصيل (20 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال بسيط واتمنى من الاخوة الرد 


 هل كانت الطبيعة الناسوتية  للمسيح تعلم   انه سيصلب ؟
​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أغسطس 2010)

*يعنى ايه الطبيعة الناسوتية
مفيش حاجة اسمها طبيعة ناسوتية منفصلة عن لاهوت الله الحال فيها
المسيح كيان واحد السؤال هل يعلم المسيح انه سيصلب
ايوة امال هو جاى ليه

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 أغسطس 2010)

> هل كانت الطبيعة الناسوتية للمسيح تعلم انه سيصلب ؟



السؤال غلط .

ولكنى سأجيب على الفكرة .

طبعا المسيح ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) يعرف كل شئ ويعرف ما سيكون .
فالله اساسا تجسد ( اخذ جسد بشرى ) لكى يقدم هذا الجسد كذبيحة دائمة ( ذبيحة الاجيال )



اما الادلة فهى لا حصر لها .

*الأدلة*​ 
(يوحنا 3 )
14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
( اقرأ سفر العدد 21 )

( يوحنا 12 ) 
32 وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». 
33 قَالَ هذَا مُشِيرًا إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَمُوتَ.

( متى 16: 21 ) مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. 

(متى 17 )
22 وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ 
23 فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا. 

( متى 20 )
17 وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذاً عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: 
18 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ 
19 وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 


( مرقس 9: 31 ) لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ». 

( مرقس 10 ) 
33 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ،
34 فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

( لوقا 9: 22 ) قَائِلاً:«إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

( لوقا 18 )
31 وَأَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ 
32 لأَنَّهُ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهِ وَيُشْتَمُ وَيُتْفَلُ عَلَيْهِ 
33 وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 

هذا هو قول الملائكة للنساء الذان ذهبوا للقبر بحثا عن جسد المسيح .
( لوقا 24 )
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لَكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 
7 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ وَيُصْلَبَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 
8 فَتَذَكَّرْنَ كَلاَمَهُ


----------



## مصراوى اصيل (20 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكر لكم تجاوبكم

اذا المسيح كان يعلم انه سيصلب

سؤال 

هل جاء ليصلب باختياره ؟

تحياتى 
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 أغسطس 2010)

> *هل جاء ليصلب باختياره ؟
> *



نعم .. فهو جاء اساسا ليُصلب .. اى ليقدم نفسه كذبيحة دائمة تحقيقا لوعد الله السابق لادم ولجميع الانبياء السابقين *.*


----------



## مصراوى اصيل (20 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك على الرد السريع  الصاروخى 

اذا المسيح ان يعلم انه سيصلب

ولقد جاء باختياره 

وعل الرغم من هذا صلى الى الاب لى يعبر عنه الصلب



> ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى  وَجْهِهِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً:«يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ  فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا  بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ».





> and he went a little farther, and fell on his face, and prayed, saying,  o my father, if it be possible, let this cup pass from me: Nevertheless  not as i will, but as thou wilt.



متى 

 كيف يصلى المسيح ويطلب ان يعبر عنه الكاس وهو يعلم ان هذا من المستحيلات ....وان مهمته هى 

الصلب ليفدى البشرية ؟

ارجو التوضيح  تحياتى 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع فى نقطتين بساط
1-المسيح لم تتلاشى فيه الرغبات البشرية من الشعور بالام والحزن وهو قال نفسى حزينة حتى الموت
ومش مجرد حزن دا حزن والم نتيجة حمل كل خطايا البشرية يصل انه قطرات عرقه صارت دم 
فالمسيح يطلب برغبته البشرية 
فيكون الطلبة هكذا ان اردت ان تعبر عنى هذة الكاس فلتكن لا لرغبتى البشرية فى عدم الالم ولكن لارداتك الالهية فى تتميم الوعد والخلاص التى هى بدورها رغبة الابن ايضا فى تميم ذلك
هنا وضح التمايز بين الرغبة والارادة
تانى نقطة
المسيح لم يطلب انه يبعد عنه الكاس بل طلب انه يعبر الكاس
فى فرق بين التعبرين
فهو لم يطلب عدم الخوض فى الكاس هو جاى علشان يشرب الكاس
هو طلب انه يعبرها بسلام 
كما قيل فى العبرانين وشرحها  معلمنا بولس الرسول انه صلى للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت
فاستجاب له من اجل تقواه
واستجابة الاب له ان لم يدع قدوسه يرى فسادا ولا نفسه تظل فى الجحيم
بل داس الموت وعبر الكاس بانتصار
*


----------



## مصراوى اصيل (20 أغسطس 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الموضوع فى نقطتين بساط
> 1-المسيح لم تتلاشى فيه الرغبات البشرية من الشعور بالام والحزن وهو قال نفسى حزينة حتى الموت
> ومش مجرد حزن دا حزن والم نتيجة حمل كل خطايا البشرية يصل انه قطرات عرقه صارت دم
> فالمسيح يطلب برغبته البشرية
> ...




   لم افهم ماذا تقصد هنا بالظبط ..المسيح يعلم ان من المستحيل ان يستجاب له طلبه 

فلماذا دعا الاب ان ينجيه من الصلب ....وهو اتى الى هذه الدنيا لمهمة محدودة وباختياره 

فهل قام بتغيير رائه ام ماذا؟
​




			
				شمس الحق;2308795[color=blue قال:
			
		

> *
> تانى نقطة
> المسيح لم يطلب انه يبعد عنه الكاس بل طلب انه يعبر الكاس
> فى فرق بين التعبرين
> ...



عن اى كاس نتحدث هنا ؟ اليس تقصد الصلب؟   ام ان تقصد ان المسيح دعاء الاب 

ان لا يحدث له مكروه حتى يتم الصلب؟

اجد الامر غريبا فليس من المنطقى ان يطلب الانسان من ربه شئ غير منطقى 

وهذا مثل ان يطلب احد من الرب ان يكون الملكوت ملكاً له فقط والبية فى الجحيم 

هل سيقبل الرب له ذلك ؟ بالطبع لا  

اعتقد ان هذه نقطة تحتاج الى وقت طويل ساخرج الان وساواصل معك فى وقت اخر 

تحياتى لسعت صدركم  


​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 أغسطس 2010)

> كيف يصلى المسيح ويطلب ان يعبر عنه الكاس وهو يعلم ان هذا من المستحيلات ....وان مهمته هى
> الصلب ليفدى البشرية ؟ ​


لماذا اذن اللف والدوران .. لماذا لا يكون هذا سؤالك الاول ..!!؟؟
ركز بقى علشان تفهم وتتعلم ..

*المسيح كان يعلم وقد جاء ليُصلب ..*

انظر لهذة الايات .. 
1- انظر الى يوحنا المعمدان ماذا قال عن المسيح .
( يوحنا 1: 29 ) َفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!

2- من فم المسيح الى نيقوديموس ..
(يوحنا 3 )
14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

3- من فم المسيح الى الجموع
( يوحنا 10: 11 ) أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.

4- من فم المسيح الى قوم يونانين .. 
( يوحنا 12 )
23 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا قِائِلاً:«قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 
24 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. 
( يوحنا 12 ) 
32 وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». 
33 قَالَ هذَا مُشِيرًا إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَمُوتَ.

5- المسيح كان يعلم انه سيموت بالصلب .. وعلم ايضا من سيميته وعلم ايضا متى سيموت .. وعلم ايضا انه سيقوم فى اليوم الثالث . وانتظر فى اورشليم حتى يُصلب .. فيتمجد كما قال لليونانيين.​


> ( متى 16: 21 ) مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ.
> 
> (متى 17 )
> 22 وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ
> ...


*الان انظر لهذة الايات الجوهرية لتفهم معنى الايات اللى جبتها ..*
( يوحنا 10 )
11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. 
13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي 
15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. 
17 لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. 
18 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». 


وانظر ابضا ماذا حدث اثناء قبض الجموع عليه ( متى 26 ) .. مد بطرس السيف ليدافع عن سيده فقطع اذن الخادم فشفاه المسيح وقال اية مهمة جدا .
53 *أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ *
54 فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟». 


*الان نرجع للايات الى جبتها ومفهمتهاش .*



> ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً:«يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ».




بهذة الاية اثبت الله حبه الكبير جدا نحو البشرية ..
الحب الحقيقى اللى مفيش اكبر منه = ان يضحى الشخص بنفسه ويتألم حتى الموت من اجل انقاذ انسان اخر .
هل يوجد حب اكبر من كده ؟

هذا هو نوع التضحية التى قدمها المسيح للعالم .

فهذة الاية تعنى ان المسيح سيستقبل الالام الصلب وسيشعر بها شعور حقيقى من اجلنا ( وهذا هو الحب الحقيقى ) . 
فلاهوت المسيح لم يتدخل فى مسألة الصلب وترك المسيح يتألم بالحقيقة .. 
بهذة الاية الكريمة لا يستطيع مخلوق انه يجئ ويقول ان المسيح لم يشعر بالالم لانه اله وان ما فعله هو تمثيلية .. فالمسيح تألم بالحقيقة من اجل الجميع .

وهذا تفسير من ملايين التفاسير لهذة الاية .. والتى لم تجرؤ ان تقرأها .



> "*يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، لكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت" *[39].وكما يقول *القدّيس أغسطينوس:* [إن إرادة الآب وإرادة الابن واحدة لأن لهما روح واحد، لماذا إذن قال هذا؟ لقد جاء نيابة عنّا نحن الذين رفضنا إرادة الله فخضع للصليب بسرور من أجل الطاعة للآب، وفي نفس الوقت كان يريد ذلك. هذا ما أعلنه السيِّد نفسه بقوله: *"*هكذا أحبَّ الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد" (يو 3: 16). وكأن البذل هنا هو من إرادة الآب المحب. وفي نفس الوقت يقول الرسول: *"*أحبَّني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي*" *(غل 2: 20)، باذلاً نفسه المملوءة حبًا.]
> 
> v من المستحيل أن ابن الإنسان كان يقول: يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، تحت إحساس بالخوف!... فالرب يسوع لا يستعفي من ذبيحة الموت حتى تصل نعمة الخلاص للجنس البشري كله.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2010)

مصراوى اصيل قال:


> اذا المسيح ان يعلم انه سيصلب​
> ولقد جاء باختياره ​
> 
> وعل الرغم من هذا صلى الى الاب لى يعبر عنه الصلب


 

أولا انت تفسر على مزاجك، وتقول ليعبر الصلب.

ممكن تأتي بالآية التي تقول يعبر عنه الصلب؟؟؟؟ 

هل الكأس تعني لك الصلب؟؟؟

وما هو الغلط أن يصلي بالرغم من أنه كان يعلم أنه سيصلب؟؟؟

هذا ليوكد أنه تأنس فعلا وليس إلها في شبه إنسان.









مصراوى اصيل قال:


> كيف يصلى المسيح ويطلب ان يعبر عنه الكاس وهو يعلم ان هذا من المستحيلات ....وان مهمته هى ​
> 
> الصلب ليفدى البشرية ؟​


 
هي بالضبط مثل الطالب الذاهب ليأخذ نتيجة إمتحاناته وهو يعلم مسبقا أنه لم إمتحانه كان سيئا وأنه راسب حتما، وبالرغم من ذلك يطلب ويقول: "يا رب أكون ناجح" .​ 
أعيد واكرر هذه هي النفس البشرية. والمسيح أخذها وجعلها له ليكون مثلنا في كل شيء (ما عدا الخطيئة)​ 
*ليس من المستحيلات* أن يوقف الصلب لأنه هو الذي قال عن هذا:​ 
في إنجيل 

 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 18* لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».* ​ 
وبما أن لا أحد يقدر أن يأخذ حياة المسيح بل هو يضعها بسلطانه
كان من الممكن أن يغير رأيه ويصعد الى السماء بدون الصلب

*ولكن*

التراجع وتغيير الرأي هي من صفات البشر وليس الإله.​ 
*المسيح الإله ورب الكون *شاء بمحض إرادته أن يتجسد ليرفع طبيعتنا الساقطة *وقبل بمحض إرادته* *العذاب والموت* لكي يغلب الموت الذي هو عدو البشرية. ​ 
وبما أن السيد المسيح هو حقا الله الظاهر في الجسد فهذا يفسر لماذا *هو وحده الإنسان الكامل* الذي *وحده عاش بدون خطيئة*. ولذلك لم يقوَ عليه الموت *وقام في اليوم الثالت منتصر على الموت بسلطانه وقوته الذاتية*.​


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2010)

مصراوى اصيل قال:


> ​
> اجد الامر غريبا فليس من المنطقى ان يطلب الانسان من ربه شئ غير منطقى ​
> وهذا مثل ان يطلب احد من الرب ان يكون الملكوت ملكاً له فقط والبية فى الجحيم ​
> هل سيقبل الرب له ذلك ؟ بالطبع لا ​
> ...


 

أنت سألت وكلنا أجبنا على أسئلتك
وهذا هو نظام قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية

أنت لست في قسم حواري
ولا كل الحق في قبول أو رفض شرحنا
ولكن
 ليس لك الحق في أن تفرض علينا أراءك 
من مفهوم غير مسيحي.


لذلك يغلق الموضوع 
ولا مانع من إعادة فتحه 
لو رأت الإدراة أو المشرفون في ذلك نفعا للسائل.​


----------

